# Golfing



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay!! Tomorrow's supposed to be really nice, so I'm shooting 18 before I gotta work at 5. Anybody else been out yet this season?:2guns:


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Yep*



Xanadu said:


> Yay!! Tomorrow's supposed to be really nice, so I'm shooting 18 before I gotta work at 5. Anybody else been out yet this season?:2guns:


Only once so far which is unusual. The weather has been suboptimal and when it has been good I have been getting the yard work done.

Are you going with Krusty and Zdeno??


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Only if there's a windmill, a waterfall and a clown you have to play through....

Otherwise I agree with George Carlin....

"It's like watching flies FK!"
http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/23832/George_Carlin_Golf_Courses_for_the_Homeless.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have been out 6 times already this year. I work at Devil's Pulpit though, so that makes it a little easier


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I might go golfing with my dad sometime soon.. Although I havent played a course in a long time..


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I've just been to the driving range so far, but I'll probably be playing 18 on Sunday. In June I'll be playing Doon Valley in Kitchener for an industry golf tourney that we do every year.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sweet!*



torndownunit said:


> I have been out 6 times already this year. I work at Devil's Pulpit though, so that makes it a little easier


Nice deal! Supposed to be one helluva course. Is it as good as they say? 

Too bad you have to be a zillionaire to play there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

There are 2 courses, the Pulpit and the Paintbrush and both would take your breath away. I have played some super nice courses over the years, and nothing has even been close to the same level. Part of the reason is the Pulpit covers almost 400 square acres of land, which is 3 times the size of even a regular large course. It's huge. The view is insane because it's right on the Niagara Escarpment.

The Devil's Paintbrush is an authentic links style course and it's pretty amazing as well. The view is even better from it. I actually prefer playing it out of the 2.

As you mentioned though, I think a membership is about $70,000 now, plus about $5000 per year after that. For a guest to go with a member I think it's about $250 with a cart. 

I get to play pretty much as much as I want for free  . Plus I get guests out sometime, so I barter rounds for other services I need.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

one of my friends takes me golfing when he feels like he's losing his touch. my golf scores are usually respectable bowling scores. i look like an idiot, but it cheers him up, and that's what friends ar for


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A game invented by the Scottish. You hit a ball with stick and chase it around for a few hours. Yeah. Right.

:rockon2: Dude. Whatever.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't play golf for any real 'sporting' or competition aspects at all personally. I just find it relaxing, and I really enjoy the scenery. I play with people who are in the same frame of mind, and it's a good social activity. I think it's a crime when people are too serious and miss those aspects of the game.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Very good*



torndownunit said:


> I don't play golf for any real 'sporting' or competition aspects at all personally. I just find it relaxing, and I really enjoy the scenery. I play with people who are in the same frame of mind, and it's a good social activity. I think it's a crime when people are too serious and miss those aspects of the game.


Well said. It is a nice day out and very good exercise as well.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> A game invented by the Scottish. You hit a ball with stick and chase it around for a few hours. Yeah. Right.
> 
> Dude. Whatever.


I work in a Scottish restaurant 

torndown, you are so lucky 

oh and BTW I shot the best front 9 I've ever played, a 47...and screwed up the back 9 with a 56, for a total of 103. oh and I got grouped with a couple of old members, and pissed them off, as they thought a 200 yard shot off the tee is good, and I shoot an average of 280


----------



## stevo12312 (Sep 23, 2006)

I've been out every Sunday (I'm in a junior league), and usually once or twice more during the week. Just incase anyone wants to know, my worst this season on 9 holes is 47, my best is 38... and my handicap is 14.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

stevo12312 said:


> I've been out every Sunday (I'm in a junior league), and usually once or twice more during the week. Just incase anyone wants to know, my worst this season on 9 holes is 47, my best is 38... and my handicap is 14.


lol
that's like my friend's dad, he has a handicap of 9. I don't know why he doesn't play more tournaments...

i haven't been out in a really long time.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

My first shot on a golf course nailed someone in the foot. They were only 8 feet away.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> I once saw a guy hit a ball and it actually went 25 yards "behind" him. Never seen that before or since. Amazing.


lol i hit a ball and it hit the ladies tee marker and then hit me in the leg.

i've also had a couple out of the trees that have hit a tree and gone backwards.


----------

